# Long petal Phrag Group Photo



## Djthomp28 (Apr 2, 2020)

Here is a group photo of my current long petal Phrags.

From left to right. Phrag QF Walter Scheeren, Phrag Mem Garren Weaver, Phrag Stairway to Heaven, Phrag wallisii




Some asked if these were fragrant. Most are not. However QF Walter Scheeren smell strongly on bad body odor or a dirty, dirty locker room of sorts. I am not sure which parent is causing that. Eww


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice! Where is the stairway to heaven from again?


----------



## MaxC (Apr 2, 2020)

It smells like Scheeren Spirit, ha, thank you for the image of foul smelling orchid room. You have well earned the moniker Darlene the "Phrag Queen."


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 2, 2020)

That is an impressive display of flowers. The plants look nice and healthy too. Well done!! Mike


----------



## monocotman (Apr 2, 2020)

Those are amazing! Well done,
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks all. I set-up the photo is a small area on the way to the orchid room. The smell is very obvious in there. 

Linus - I am calling the tallest one Stairway to Heaven. It is labeled humboldtii x warscewiczianum var wallisii technically. working through the synonym game. I think that is Stairway to Heaven. Open for corrections though...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 2, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Linus - I am calling the tallest one Stairway to Heaven. It is labeled humboldtii x warscewiczianum var wallisii technically. working through the synonym game. I think that is Stairway to Heaven. Open for corrections though...



Thanks. And do you remember where you got this from?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yep. Ecuagenera.


----------



## abax (Apr 3, 2020)

Wonderful display Darlene. All the plants look so very
graceful and exotic when photographed well.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2020)

So green!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 9, 2020)

Excellent presentation!


----------



## jht.orchids (Apr 9, 2020)

Beautiful and well grown. I do like long tailed Phrags.


----------



## awesomei (Apr 10, 2020)

Gorgeous plants, beautiful blooms and robust foliage.


----------

